

PostgreSQL 9.3 Beta 2 now available - edwinvlieg
http://www.postgresql.org/about/news/1471/

======
edwinvlieg
Good overview of all the changes can also be found in the wiki on
postgresql.org:

[http://wiki.postgresql.org/wiki/What%27s_new_in_PostgreSQL_9...](http://wiki.postgresql.org/wiki/What%27s_new_in_PostgreSQL_9.3)

